# this is the other thing I do



## EMT2015 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is for people to post their "other" jobs besides EMS.


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is what I do when I'm not volunteering!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm the operations manager for a group of radio stations. This is 4 of my stations as we staged a marathon broadcast to collect clean up supplies after the flooding in Columbia SC. And yes, I'm still a medic, working at least once a week on the truck.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm @DesertMedic66's pimp. Does that count?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I'm @DesertMedic66's pimp. Does that count?


Yes, but we need pics....


----------



## EMT2015 (Dec 13, 2015)

Remi said:


> Yes, but we need pics....


I agree!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I'm @DesertMedic66's pimp. Does that count?


I'm a horrible working girl seeming how you still rely on AMR to pay bills



Remi said:


> Yes, but we need pics....


Pics of me or @CALEMT


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm a horrible working girl seeming how you still rely on AMR to pay bills



You're my top girl. People pay top dollar for you. I like to pay my bills with my AMR $10.51/hr. it works as a good front as I keep my pimpin money stashed. 



Remi said:


> Yes, but we need pics....



I've worked very hard not to have photos of me or my girls. Cant pimp if the man recognizes you.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2015)

Occasionally I get paid to fall out of aero-planes (and the occasional helicopter as well).


----------



## Seirende (Dec 13, 2015)

I work as a bagger/stocker in a small grocery store. Thought that it would be something relaxing to do after medic class.


----------



## ERDoc (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't have any other paid gigs but to unwind I enjoy flight sims, geocaching and Forge of Empires and occasionally spending time with my family.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

Well since my other job is "student" this may or may not be accurate. #2 and #6 also may or may not be highly descriptive of my life.....


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 14, 2015)

I pay people to kick the crap out of me while trying to reciprocate. My "other gig" is called OT.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 14, 2015)

Right now, I have no other side gigs besides helping out the local school Boosters, shuttling the kid to/from school, Girl Scouts, Soccer (when in season)... though once upon a time I used to sub teach too. I may do that once again if I can find the time. It's only $135/day (7-3:30-ish...)


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2015)

I take pictures and sell prints.  Trying to build it into a legit side job. Im also tryong to get a prn gig workinv in an er.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 14, 2015)

This is what I do.


----------



## Giant81 (Dec 15, 2015)

I work full-time as a Network Engineer for a SaaS company.  I volunteer as an EMT as my 'side gig'


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well it was already politely pointed out by @CALEMT but my other job is:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 16, 2015)

I substitute teach at the schools where I work/live (since I am bored 4 1/2 days a week, and off 5 days a week).   Don't do it for the money,  pay where I am is great.   Just bored

Also spend a lot of time exploring the state around me


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ski/Snow board, watch the same 5 Disney movies repetitively with my 4 year old.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> Ski/Snow board, watch the same 5 Disney movies repetitively with my 4 year old.



Frozen, Tangled and Dora the Explorer are on loop at my house.


----------



## COmedic17 (Dec 19, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Frozen, Tangled and Dora the Explorer are on loop at my house.


It's Frozen, Tangled, Big Hero 6, the little mermaid, and ninja turtles over here


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

I audit stores within my marketing company to make sure they are following all policies and procedures set by the company.


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Own a CPR / first aid business


----------



## reaper (Dec 28, 2015)

I relax by making these. Plus keeps me from working OT!


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 28, 2015)

I consider my EMS jobs to be the side gigs. My primary job, my primary concern, my primary career, is being a parent. I would rather spend all my free time with my kids. I work for them. I do everything for them. They come first, job second.


----------



## JustinBieberFan (Jan 12, 2016)

This is what I do.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 27, 2016)

Taking a break from working EMS but I'm currently in paramedic school.  My "other" job is as an ER nurse per diem and just landed an ICU nursing position so I'm currently training for that.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Jan 28, 2016)

I train horses and I'm a 68W


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 28, 2016)

reaper said:


> I relax by making these. Plus keeps me from working OT!


Hmm I need a new holster for my sig lol


----------



## reaper (Jan 28, 2016)

Could be arranged.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Hmm I need a new holster for my sig lol


I just bought a glock...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I just bought a glock...



I got a glock in my rari.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 29, 2016)

I now have two Glocks.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2016)

Might be getting my hands on a Springfield that hasn't even hit the shelves yet... Kinda stoked...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Might be getting my hands on a Springfield that hasn't even hit the shelves yet... Kinda stoked...



What???


----------



## grind time medic (Jan 29, 2016)

My primary job is Working for a 911 service as an EMT but my side gig is me working on opening my dog training business and then moving it into police, SAR, protection k9, and WMD dog training. I also with the help of my wife raise a family.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> What???


The new Mod.2 5". A family friend is very well connected; might get to take advantage of it


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 29, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> The new Mod.2 5". A family friend is very well connected; might get to take advantage of it



Dog...


----------



## grind time medic (Jan 29, 2016)

@STXmedic shut the front door! When we shootin? LOL


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Flying (Jan 31, 2016)

^ The face of a man with a bladder of steel.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2016)

Flying said:


> ^ The face of a man with a bladder of steel.



Or he has a foley tucked inside his pants...


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Or he has a foley tucked inside his pants...


I half wish! I was honestly thinking I wished I had something,  though less.....invasive


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I half wish! I was honestly thinking I wished I had something,  though less.....invasive



Just have a good looking nurse do it for you.

On a side note, the dude sitting next to you has the look of: "I have to fart so bad".


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 31, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Just have a good looking nurse do it for you.
> 
> On a side note, the dude sitting next to you has the look of: "I have to fart so bad".


hahahaha wouldn't surprise me. The inside of those cans of whoop *** are such that it kinda makes you WANT to exit mid flight


----------



## Traumawaffles (Feb 1, 2016)

I work full time at my local Home Depot on the MET team. Not bad, set hours and weekends off.


----------



## JustinBieberFan (Feb 20, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 2654



Cool!  I'm a former 15T (UH-60 Blackhawk repairer).  Go Army!

I never got my jump wings but if I did, I'd do what this guy did, LOL!


----------

